# On-Road racing at PT Raceway



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

The long awaited On-road schedule is here. 
Doors will open at 3pm and begin racing by 5pm. Here are the days.
October: 12th and 26th
November: 9th and 23rd(the weekend before indoor champs)
December: 7th and 21st
January: 4th and 18th
February: 1st and 15th
March, April,May: TBA

Classes:
• VTA- USVTA rules except no driver figure needed and any blinky ESC
• F1 – UF1 rules
• WGT – 13.5 Blinky
• TC – 17.5 Blinky
• TC – 13.5 Blinky
• TC – Mod Open
• 1/12th – 17.5 Blinky
• 1/12th – 13.5 Blinky
• 1/12th – Mod Open

plus anything else we can think of

Also our normal Friday and Sunday program will remain the same.
Visit www.pt-raceway.com for rules and class information.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

On-road track build is in progress. On-road/off-road practice tomorrow at 5pm(maybe sooner if I can get here). FYI the on-road track will be setup with smooth pipes. No protrusion to catch any tires. The layout will be car friendly. On-road starts on Oct 12th doors open at 3pm, racing at 5pm.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

The current layout for this coming on-road race.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

Doors open up in 1 hour for some oval racing. Get some oval racing in before the Buccos playoff game starts.

Also on-road practice this Wednesday the 9th doors open at 4pm. The first race is on Saturday the 12th. Doors open at 3pm on Saturday and racing at 5pm.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

On-road/off-road practice this Wednesday. Doors open at 4pm practice till 10pm. Off-Road racing Friday, On-Road racing Saturday, and to round out the weekend Oval on Sunday.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Track looks good, may have to make the trip.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

Today starts off a full weekend of racing. Tonight the doors open at 5pm for Off-road racing. Tomorrow is the first race of the on-road season. Doors open at 3pm racing at 5pm. Then we round out the weekend literally with some oval racing on Sunday. Doors open at 10am racing starting at 11:30. Hope to see everyone sometime this weekend.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

Just 2 more hours till the doors open for the first on-road race of the season. Bring out the VTA cars, TC, F1 cars( currently we have 4) and the Tamiya M0's and get your on-road racing on. Seeya soon.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

On-road racing this Saturday the 26th. Rumor has it that we will have a large VTA showing. See everyone this Saturday.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

How was the turnout on the 12th?


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> How was the turnout on the 12th?


We had a nice VTA turnout of 9 cars, plus M-chassis made a showing. TC turnout was low and next week we should have some ready for legends on-road racing.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

On Saturday Nov 2nd is our 2 time at having a Halloween party. Last years event was a blast. This year we are going to start sooner to allow more racing action. Also some more blacklights have been purchased to greater enhance the effect of the paint on the vehicles. The format will be on-road and off-road along with more lights out racing. 

We need to limit our person entry to 40 people(not entries) due to the size restriction of the facility. Entry fees will be: Single person $30 and Family $40. These fees will included unlimited vehicle entries, food, beverages, deserts and door prizes.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

Track will be open at 5pm for some practice tonight. Come on down and stay out of the rain while turning some laps. The layout will be on-road, so bring the on and off road cars tonight.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

NEW TRACK LAYOUT FOR THIS WEEKEND. YOU CAN SEE IT HERE: http://www.pt-raceway.com/


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

Doors are open for some on-road practice tonight. Here is some video of the OnRoad raciing from last Saturday http://www.youtube.com/attribution_...DPDOfiOQ&u=/watch?v=MnwNoinanaM&feature=share


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks like a cold crappy weekend ahead of which make it perfect to come out and race during this triple header weekend. Friday is Off-road racing, Saturday is On-road and Sunday is Oval. So come on out and enjoy the heated facility with refreshments on hand.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

Guess what day it is! Guess what daaaay it is! NO not hump day, but VTA day. That's right today is on-road racing we should have 15-20 VTA cars, some touring cars and F1's will make an appearance today. Also don't forget to bring out those M-Chassis cars. Also we will run anything else you want to in the Sportsman class. Doors open at 3pm with racing at 5:30 see everyone soon.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

What's happening Wednesday the night before Thanksgiving?

I'll be in town (Cranberry Twp.) from Indy. Wondering if I should pack my VTA car?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Any 1/12th scale action?


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

No one showing up with 1/12th scales yet 

Doors will open at 5pm today for some on-road action for a few hours then we will throw out the jumps for off-road practice if necessary.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

How many VTA's are you getting?


----------



## ms31 (Mar 22, 2005)

The past 3 race days we've had 15, 19, and 14 VTA entries (if I remember correctly). The Formula 1 class is growing as well. Next race day is Saturday 12/21.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

That is correct on both parts ms31 and the next race is on the 21st. I will have my Serpent F1 on the rack this weekend also.

Another full race week ahead of us. Practice this Wednesday starting at 5pm, Friday off-road doors open at 5pm, Saturday on-road racing with doors opening at 3pm. VTA madness, F1 fun and run what ya brung sportsman. Rounding things out literally on Sunday with Oval racing, doors open at 10am. 

For on-road this is the last time for this layout. We will have a new track layout on Jan 4th for the new year.

Doors will open at 3pm and begin racing by 5:30pm. Here are the days.
December: 7th and 21st
January: 4th and 18th
February: 1st and 22nd
March : 8th and 22nd
April,May: TBA (we will run as long as there is interest) 

Classes:
• VTA- USVTA rules except no driver figure needed and any blinky ESC
• F1 – UF1 rules
• WGT – 13.5 Blinky
• TC – 17.5 Blinky
• TC – 13.5 Blinky
• TC – Mod Open
• 1/12th – 17.5 Blinky
• 1/12th – 13.5 Blinky
• 1/12th – Mod Open

plus anything else we can think of


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Is racing still on for this Saturday?
Is VTA still a good sized class?
I may make the trip down depending on Mother Nature.


----------



## ms31 (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes and yes.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

Next on-road date is Jan 18th


----------

